# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Apr 2, 2009)

[align=center]






* Thursday, 2nd April 2009*














Happy Birthday to....

*angieang21

and

Pandaboy*!




Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the  *Calendar!* 










*
GoinBackToCali has posted some sad news- little  Dodge  has passed away... Binky free Dodge* 
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

*



JenniferCameron could  use some good thoughts  as she copes with the loss of a baby rabbit, and is dealing with sore hocks with another...* 
ray:





*
Cutebunny would like some information on  how to treat ear mites  in her bunny?*








*
Did you get  Fooled  yesterday? Lots of other forum members did!*
:foreheadsmack:




*

First she posted buns in a bag... Now, anneq has posted adorable pictures of  buns in a basket! *








*
Chalk got a little bit carried away with the binkies..... go and find out  what happened  to poor Mouse!*








*

firebird96ta has posted some great pictures of  Rufus T. Bunnington!  You have to check them out!*











*
Apparently not an April Fool's, naturestee has posted  this story  about the bunny with 2 noses! *










*fuzz16 is trying to decide whether to get  one English Lop or two? *












*
I have posted pictures, proof that  Dotty tries to suffocate! *
:faint:





*
Boz is collecting information on  why rabbit shouldn't stop eating before surgery.  Can you help her?*








*
kacyrenee is in need of help to stop her bunny from  chewing on the cage!  Do you have any advice?*








*
sharjay wants some advice about  feeding her baby bunnies?  Can you help?*








*
Luvmyzoocrew is wondering what kinds of  April Fool's Day  jokes did you experience?*







*
Poor Bo B Bunny is having a rough week- and her horse Kota might be sick. Keep them in your thoughts!*
:group:








*






Who is this little bunny?!









Have a great day guys!




*[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it somebunny's Bailey?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for thinking of Kota. He's definitely got something..... it's the *what* that worries me most!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 3, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Is it somebunny's Bailey?


Nope!


Clue: I had to go waaay back to find the picture!


----------

